# Wreck avioded!!!!!



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Just driving around on Monday (the 6th of july) on my way to the ABC store, and I was at a ligth turning right. As i pushed on the gas I got a very very bad vibration in the steering. I had accel a bit then slowed a bit and it got very bad (I was on a overpass over water) it got a lot worse. I said shoot i got a flat. Not the case. all tires was fine. I called the tow truck to take it to the dealer. They said 4 of your studs on the right rear tire are broke.  Just one lug was holding the tire on. The cost was $190.xx, 88 for labor, 50 for the tow, 13 for the studs 35 for the freaking 5 lugs and a new lock:shutme and some shop fees and tax. But I have to say it could have been a lot worse. ie tire passed me as i was driving, it hit another car, i flip over, I got body damage and more.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

holy cow! how the hell did that happen?!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Consider that one very lucky. Could have been a whole lot worse as you say but how do you break 4 out of 5 lugs?:confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

aftermarket wheels with spacers can do this.

Glad your OK!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

someone using a 1" drive air impact wrench???


----------

